
Neuron – Electron, ES6, React, PouchDB, Sass, Webpack - JamesTheHacker
https://github.com/JamesTheHacker/Neuron
======
dexwiz
This is little more than a few common npm packages in a package.json and super
basic folder structure. There isn't even a sample app in this. Why was this
posted? This is nothing more than some buzzwords glued together with no
example.

~~~
JamesTheHacker
This project is not intended to be a sample application. As it stands it's a
simple starter kit to avoid having to repeat the same configurations for every
application. I created it purely for personal use, and decided to share it.

Over time I will be adding more features. Today PouchDB and CouchDB remote
replication has been added comply with offline first development practices.
Along with a few other tweaks. Next I'll be adding common React components
that I use often in my own commercial projects.

It's every growing, and an attempt to get contributors to jump on board to
create something that will be beneficial and helpful to all.

Rome wasn't built in a day.

------
felixrieseberg
This is similar to electron-compile, built by my fellow desktop app coders
over at Slack.

[https://github.com/electron/electron-
compile](https://github.com/electron/electron-compile)

------
biocomputation
On the one hand, all these web tech products are interesting. On the other
hand, I've recently discovered that writing desktop apps with web tech is just
about as awful as doing it in C++, albeit awful in different ways.

~~~
Everlag
Personally, the appeal of electron is that most of my knowledge for writing
web apps is immediately portable to desktop apps as well. Using the same
tooling, language, and with more control over the environment, you can build
good enough applications.

Are there gray areas where everything is an awful hellscape of trying to mix
node apis and a browser? Oh yes. Is the experience not the absolute best?
Yeah. However, I feel the trade is worth it to defer sinking time into native
desktop applications.

~~~
biocomputation
Yeah, so with no extra work, I can run on Linux and Mac...

>> awful hellscape

In my opinion, there are just a few not so insignificant problems with web
tech, not the least of which is that the incredibly serious flaws and
limitations of the text-as-data-structures programming model in web tech seems
to be a like a perpetual motion machine for technical debt.

I cannot be the only one who is deeply unsettled by the notion that the web
tech world is populated by thousands of libraries designed to help paper over
incredibly serious problems/limitations with the basic programming model. Even
stuff like Angular just exists to help paper over problems that had already
been solved in the 1980s.

But yeah, maybe it's cool for doing stuff that's good enough. I can definitely
see that!

------
davej
I have to give a shout-out to this Electron + React + Redux boilerplate:
[https://github.com/chentsulin/electron-react-
boilerplate](https://github.com/chentsulin/electron-react-boilerplate)

I've been using it for about 8 months and it's very well maintained. Neuron
looks like a nice lightweight alternative though.

------
crimsonalucard
Is there any electron style solution that works for both desktop and mobile?

~~~
giosch
Apache Cordova [https://cordova.apache.org](https://cordova.apache.org)

------
SilverSpandex
Very cool. I have been getting into Electron for the past couple of months and
I'm starting to find it better than working with C# and WPF for smaller apps.
I have never thought about using React. Will play with this today thanks :)

